# Marley's wedding journal



## marley2580

Thought I might as well do one of these.

Me and Barry are getting married on the 10th Sept 2011 - so only 4 months to go!

My dress is being made for me but will look very similar to this
https://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd52/marley2580/tartan-wedding-gown.jpg

but in this tartan
https://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd52/marley2580/jhare_31013_108.jpg

I'm having 7 child bridesmaids all dressed in white (but they all have different frocks) with tartan sash, ranging in age from 2 to 13. My sister is MoH and is having a red floor length empire line dress being made for her. 

We're having a Humanist ceremony on board this ship. We're going to use a quaich, have a ring warming and give gifts to Kaya and Blythe as part of the ceremony.

My mum's making soup and stovies for the meal and future SIL is making the cake (not sure what it's going to be like but will have loads of fresh fruit on it) 

The reception is also on board the ship and will be a ceilidh, with this band.

Our honeymoon will be here. We'll be child free for the 1st 2 nights then they're joining us for the rest of the week.

Our favours will be a message in a bottle, which will double as place names, and I'm scouring car boot sales atm for old bottles. The kids will be getting some retro travel games on their table to keep them occupied.

The bridesmaids are getting a brooch to pin their sash as a present and the ushers are getting kilt pins. Kaya and Blythe will each get a chamilia bracelet with a charm on it to keep. Oh, and my sister gets to keep her frock lol.

The theme is tartan, red and white (which came about as a result of my dress.

I'm sure there's more, but I can't think of what else.


----------



## Tiff

:wave: We're getting married on the same day! LOVE your dress, looks amazing! Everything sounds like its really coming together! :hugs:

We've only got 4 months to goooooooo! :wohoo:


----------



## NuKe

waow gorgeous dress!!! very different! I'm marrying a Barry too!


----------



## marley2580

I know, I glance at my ticker every now and again and think 'oh shit' lol.

I don't actually have that much to do I think. I have to sort out the wine still, find a glass hire place, buy Kaya and Blythe's dresses, find another 60 bottles and figure out what the message will be, finalise my hair. I think that's about it.

My current stress is an uncooperative best man.


----------



## NuKe

Whats his problem?


----------



## Arcanegirl

Ohhh very different! Another stalker here :hi:


----------



## marley2580

Barry's family all live 500 miles away in England and he asked his big bro to be best man. At the time I didn't think he seemed all that excited about being asked, but he was in a bad mood that day anyway. So for a couple of months I was chasing him for his measurements for his kilt but he never got back to me - Barry had to get him measured when he went down south for a funeral.

Anyway, it's 4 months to go till the wedding and not a word has been said yet about any kind of stag do. I know that a while ago he mentioned maybe having it down south, but no more has been said. I messaged his sister last week to see if she could give the best man a not so subtle kick up the bum to call Barry and arrange something. She said she'll try but asked if, other than my brothers, there was anyone up here that would go on a stag as money is tight and that could be a selling point to the best man.

First of all, Barry's lived up here for the last 4 years, of course there's people up here that would want to go on a stag. Second of all, I have said that there are loads of people up here with spare rooms so a trip up here shouldn't be that expensive. Third of all, we're paying for a bloody wedding but, because money's tight for them we should pay for Barry to go down there? Forth of all, and I'm on a bit of a rant here lol, he shouldn't need a bloody selling point to get involved in his brother's wedding!

I've decided now that if he doesn't at least call Barry and start to make arrangements within the next 2 weeks, that I'll ask my brother to organise something. The only problem then is how to approach that subject with Barry...


----------



## NuKe

it's a tricky one. If it was me, and I'm not saying to do this lol, I'd just tell my oh what was happening lol. I've already told him that I'm proof-reading the best mens' speeches!


----------



## Shabutie

Ooo I really like your dress, I havent seen anything like that before.

I get married 4 days before you, and I cant believe where the time has gone!

With reguards to the stag do/best man. I would have a word with Barry, and say that it doesnt seem like BM wants to organise anything. So would he mind if your brother organised something, if BM hasnt doen it by the 2 weeks. I know my OH wouldnt bring it up with his BM, he'd let it slide.

Also glass hire: I dont know what glasses you want, but we are just providing wine glasses (for drink on arrival and toast) and you can get 4 wine glasses (made of glass) from Asda for under 90p, think its 87p. So cheap. So for our 80 guests it'll cost like £20. Sure your left with loads of wine glasses, but you can either keep some, or tell your guests they can have them. If you have loads left, just recycle them. Thats what i'll be doing.

:flower:


----------



## Tiff

That's not on for his BM at all. :nope: You guys should definitely not be paying for his BM at all! :growlmad:

Definitely say something to your FH. It might be something that he has to take care of? If that makes sense?


----------



## booflebump

The best man and stags should be paying for Barry, and he certainly shouldn't have to travel down south to accomodate them - they should be 'yes sir, no sir, three bags full sir' and do what he wants :grr:


----------



## marley2580

I think I'm going to sit him down soon and lay it out. I actually wondered about suggesting that he have 2 best men, his bro down south and someone up here to make things easier. Either that or just say my brother wants to do something at a time he can manage (he works off shore) so can he organise something as well.


----------



## Mynx

There's definately no harm in 2 stag nights if it makes things easier for everyone. 
My OH will probably be doing the same, he'll have a small stag night before the wedding for everyone that's local to us and then next year he's planning on having a belated stag weekend with his closests friends who cant make it down before the wedding :thumbup:


----------



## marley2580

Well I spoke to Barry and he's going to call his brother "soon". Lets see how long that takes lol


----------



## marley2580

Oh, forgot to say that I got the girls bridesmaid dresses yesterday. They're needing slightly altered as I have skinny kids, but they're really nice. Unfortunately, Kaya only liked and suited the one that was £65! so I was £116 for the lot!

this is Kaya's and this is Blythe's


----------



## morri

The wedding dress will be very cool :)


----------



## marley2580

Unsurprisingly Barry has not yet called his brother :dohh:


----------



## Tiff

Does he not like confrontation? My guy is the same. He'd go without anything rather than upsetting other people. 

Unless its me of course. :sulk: :haha:


----------



## marley2580

Lol, one thing Barry does not shy away from is confrontation. He's just stubborn and doesn't like being told what to do. I think he's also secretly hoping that his brother will phone him, it's what should be happening. I think my brother is back on wednesday, so I'll mention to Barry that I'll be talking to him on thurs if he hasn't spoken to his BM by then. I don't want to be nagging, but this is getting stupid. I don't even know if he'll be up for a fitting. Bloody men!


----------



## honeybee2

beautiful flower girl dresses hunny! xx


----------



## marley2580

Gaah! Am starting to stress about money. Over the last few months I've had to take money from the wedding fund and I've now got about £600 needing paid back in! On top of that I need to find another £300 for the honeymoon. Not sure where I'm going to get all that money from.


----------



## marley2580

Shock!!! The best man finally emailed Barry about the stag! It's about bloody time!

On another note, we had our pre-wedding photos taken yesterday in the howling gale. The winds were so strong they closed the Tay Bridge so we had to go the long way round, so what should have been a 30 mile journey became a 70 mile journey! Anyway there's a preview of the pics on my facebook if anyone wants a nosy https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=1151901780


----------



## marley2580

You know I'm sitting here and I've realised I've not really done anything about the wedding for a while. But I'm wracking my brains to try and think of what else is needing done. Have I just been super organised or am I forgetting things???


----------



## morri

You are probably very well organised ^^. Have you got a check list^^? IF not write one and see if you forgot anything on it^^


----------



## Tiff

marley2580 said:


> You know I'm sitting here and I've realised I've not really done anything about the wedding for a while. But I'm wracking my brains to try and think of what else is needing done. Have I just been super organised or am I forgetting things???

This is my fear too!!! :haha: I agree with Morri, a checklist would be helpful!


----------



## honeybee2

put in the money asap- ive done this before and paid it all back in. xx


----------



## marley2580

More photos from the pre-wedding shoot are on my facebook. I think this one is my fave, with this a close second


----------



## Mynx

Aww lovely piccies hun! :cloud9:


----------



## morri

Gorgeous photography :)


----------



## honeybee2

love the pics xx


----------



## Tiff

Love it!!! I tried to look at your first link but it just brought me to your page, not the pictures. :mrgreen:

We're getting closer to the 3 month mark! :dance:


----------



## marley2580

Tiff, you've got to add me on FB to see them. 

I've got them all and have posted them on my FB now, I totally love them


----------



## marley2580

Well, after all my moaning about having nothing to do, suddenly I have a to do list as long as my arm. The more urgent ones include going to the registrars to get the licence application forms now we're past the 3 month mark, calling the dressmaker to organise my first fitting and starting to buy wine for the meal.

On another note, a friend called me yesterday asking if I was still looking for £1 notes as she'd been given £100 work of them! My original favour idea was £1 notes, but we couldn't get them, now we're able to do it after all.


----------



## Arcanegirl

Ohh theyre still in circulation?


----------



## marley2580

Apparently the banks aren't meant to give them out, but this bank did


----------



## marley2580

FFS, Barry's brother STILL hasn't been in touch about organising a flipping stag do. It looks like that's another bloody thing I'm going to have to deal with then...

On another note - 1st dress fitting a week on sun! Shame Barry's moaning as it'll inconvenience him!:dohh:


----------



## Tiff

So exciting! I won't have my first dress fitting until mid next month. :( Want it NOOOOOW!!!!!


----------



## marley2580

Have now sorted out gifts for people and confetti!


----------

